# Books ?



## venuetech (Jan 26, 2009)

What are the current books that most technicians should have?

(my old copy of Scenery for the Theatre burris-meyer cole is now being sold as an antique book)


----------



## ScottT (Jan 26, 2009)

In which field? Sound? Lighting Design? Riggin? Please be a little more specific.


----------



## Van (Jan 26, 2009)

venuetech said:


> What are the current books that most technicians should have?
> 
> (my old copy of Scenery for the Theatre burris-meyer cole is now being sold as an antique book)


 A couple of my favorites, but I'll echo ScottT area of focus can help us narrow it down. Somewhere on here is Ships book list it's 50 pages of titles < or close to it> 
Essential books one MUST have;
The Backstage Handbook. 
Pocket Ref < usually sold in Hardware stores, an invaluable reference source>

Others;
Scene Design & Stage Lighting. < whatever edition they are up to now.>


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 26, 2009)

Van said:


> ...Somewhere on here is Ship's book list. It's 50 pages of titles < or close to it>. ...


Perhaps in the Collaborative Article: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html ?


----------



## Van (Jan 26, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Perhaps in the Collaborative Article: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html ?


 
No, No,..... I don't think that's it.......


----------



## seanandkate (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd add "Theatrical Design and Production" by Gillette, and second the Parker/Smith/Wolf "Scene Design and Stage Lighting." As reference, I go to "The Backstage Handbook" as well, and I would also add the Yamaha "Sound Reinforcement Handbook." A current photometrics handbook is also handy (I've got "The Photometrics Handbook" by Robert C. Mumm, but it's getting a little dated . . . )


----------



## mnfreelancer (Jan 26, 2009)

+1 for pocket ref, I keep one in my tech kit and that little thing rocks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 26, 2009)

seanandkate said:


> I'd add "Theatrical Design and Production" by Gillette, and second the Parker/Smith/Wolf "Scene Design and Stage Lighting." As reference, I go to "The Backstage Handbook" as well, and I would also add the Yamaha "Sound Reinforcement Handbook." A current photometrics handbook is also handy (I've got "The Photometrics Handbook" by Robert C. Mumm, but it's getting a little dated . . . )



I agree with all of the aformentioned titles. The Stage Rigging Handbook by Jay O. Glerum is another good one.

~Dave


----------



## mnfreelancer (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been trying to find a used copy of "Entertainment Rigging" or "Arena Rigging" (same book different editions) that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg...is this book worth the cost? Any experiences with it?


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jan 28, 2009)

A great book that I recently latched onto is Designing Disney by John Hench. It details a lot of the design principals that Disney Imagineering has used over the past 4 decades. The section on color, color palettes and the selection of color is the best discussion of color for scenic purposes I have seen in any book.

The Hardcover is out of print, but the paperback edition is either out now or about to be released.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 28, 2009)

seanandkate said:


> *I'd add "Theatrical Design and Production" by Gillette*, and second the Parker/Smith/Wolf "Scene Design and Stage Lighting." As reference, I go to "The Backstage Handbook" as well, and I would also add the Yamaha "Sound Reinforcement Handbook." A current photometrics handbook is also handy (I've got "The Photometrics Handbook" by Robert C. Mumm, but it's getting a little dated . . . )



We just got a set of those at school. It's really informative, but a bit dull. Still, tells you what you need to know...


----------

